

Game Dev Story: A look into addictive game design - coryl
http://coryliu.com/post/3405610005/game-dev-story-a-look-into-addictive-game-design

======
pclark
This is the iPhone game: [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/game-dev-
story/id396085661?mt...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/game-dev-
story/id396085661?mt=8)

It is hugely addictive, fantastic 12 or so hours of play time.

